# I cant access to my wifi router



## marcosamerio (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi all, recently i adquire a new cable modem connection, all works great but i have

an issue, i connect the cable modem lan cable to my wifi router and the other computers

too but i cant access to the configuration page of the wifi router, i have this one

ENHWI-N3, i try the 192.168.0.1 but no succes, ¿what im doing wrong?

Bye all and hope can help me


----------



## erocker (Apr 14, 2013)

Look for a Rg Passthrough option on your cable modem and select it. You may need to reboot everything afterwards.


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 14, 2013)

Try checking your local ip address. For example if it is 192.168.1.10... then in browser try 192.168.1.1


----------



## marcosamerio (Apr 14, 2013)

erocker said:


> Look for a Rg Passthrough option on your cable modem and select it. You may need to reboot everything afterwards.



Hi, thanks for reply me, i have this cable modem, motorola sb5101, but i cant see the

option u mention.

Bye


----------



## marcosamerio (Apr 14, 2013)

CrackerJack said:


> Try checking your local ip address. For example if it is 192.168.1.10... then in browser try 192.168.1.1



No luck, i dont have this problem when i have my old dsl connection, im so confused

Bye


----------



## Jack1n (Apr 14, 2013)

Start - in the search type CMD - in the CMD type IPconfig - type the default gateway into your browser.


----------



## erocker (Apr 14, 2013)

marcosamerio said:


> Hi, thanks for reply me, i have this cable modem, motorola sb5101, but i cant see the
> 
> option u mention.
> 
> Bye



It should be listed under "Advanced". There will be a table and there should be a checkbox next to it.


----------



## marcosamerio (Apr 14, 2013)

erocker said:


> It should be listed under "Advanced". There will be a table and there should be a checkbox next to it.



No option, but i fixed, connect the modem to the notebook and now can configure it, one

last question, for gaming what i choose in QoS, because i have 3 options: Disabled, Bandwidth 

allocation and Priority Queue

Bye and thanks for the tips


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 14, 2013)

B/W allocation. And then allocate most of it to your system if you got other people in the house all the time.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 14, 2013)

Nevermind


----------



## marcosamerio (Apr 14, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> B/W allocation. And then allocate most of it to your system if you got other people in the house all the time.



I live alone, ¿still use this option?

Thanks for the help


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 14, 2013)

Use the 3rd option if it allows you to specify ports or applications. It.might,however be media optimization or wmm.


----------



## marcosamerio (Apr 15, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Use the 3rd option if it allows you to specify ports or applications. It.might,however be media optimization or wmm.



Thanks for helping me, i have a few questions, this is the image from the manual

http://www.casimages.es/i/130415012959676090.jpg.html, using Priority Queue

but i dont understand how use it, i want to give high priority to navigate and 

online games but i dont understand what i must put, sorry im very new in this.

Hope can help me.

Bye


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 15, 2013)

You would use the port range that the game/service uses. For one port you enter that into both the port range fields. For the game/service you would need to look up the particular game/service you want to play/use then find out with ports they use, and then enter them into the menu. 

Enter those into the custom/blank fields. Also note if they use TCP/UDP and select that from the drop down located by the port range fields.


----------



## marcosamerio (Apr 15, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> You would use the port range that the game/service uses. For one port you enter that into both the port range fields. For the game/service you would need to look up the particular game/service you want to play/use then find out with ports they use, and then enter them into the menu.
> 
> Enter those into the custom/blank fields. Also note if they use TCP/UDP and select that from the drop down located by the port range fields.



I use Opera, Firefox and Internet Explorer for browsing and play online Killing Floor, ¿what 

values should put? and ¿where i can see what port uses programas/games?

Thanks for helping me.

Bye


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 15, 2013)

Here are the ports for your game Killing Floor:



> The following is a list of ports used by Killing Floor. Make sure they are open in your router/firewall. (You will need these to host a listen server)
> 
> 7707 UDP/IP (Game Port)
> 7708 UDP/IP (Query Port)
> ...



You would enter those into the QoS fields indicated above.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 15, 2013)

marcosamerio said:


> I live alone, ¿still use this option?
> 
> Thanks for the help



Then get a big pipe and forget QoS


----------



## mariamenounous (Apr 20, 2013)

*Wifi router*



marcosamerio said:


> Hi all, recently i adquire a new cable modem connection, all works great but i have
> 
> an issue, i connect the cable modem lan cable to my wifi router and the other computers
> 
> ...



Hello..
You check the network connection and try to find out if it is correctly connected. There must be some configuration errors. Well, I remember a friend of mine also faced the same problem. He called up a live support firm and I think he was recovered from his problem. If your issue is not solved then you too can go for the online support firm, fixursystem.com


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 20, 2013)

Set the router to defaults using its reset button, then you should be able to access it through its default gateway. Also You can hook into it via RJ45 and set your IP address statically to the same range of the router to insure its not a DHCP issue.


----------



## mariamenounous (Apr 23, 2013)

*Wifi router*



marcosamerio said:


> Hi all, recently i adquire a new cable modem connection, all works great but i have
> 
> an issue, i connect the cable modem lan cable to my wifi router and the other computers
> 
> ...



Hello marcosamerio..
If you are unable to connect access your wifi router then there must be some problem with connection. I think the following step scan help you to connect it properly to wireless router.

Connect your computer to the wireless router. Although you can access the router wirelessly, it is better to use an Ethernet cable to directly connect to your router so that you can securely adjust router settings. Plug the Ethernet cable into the appropriate Ethernet jack on your computer. Plug the other end of the cable into any one of the open Ethernet ports on the back of your wireless router.

2. Open a Web browser. In the URL address field, enter the IP address for your wireless router. This information should be contained in your router’s manual. If you cannot find it, enter “198.168.1.1” as the address. This is usually the default IP address for most routers.


3. Enter the username and password for your router. This should also be supplied in the router’s manual. If you don’t have this information, go to the RouterPasswords website and find the brand and model of your router. This site lists the default login information for most wireless routers.

4. You should now be able to see your wireless router settings. You can configure your network ports, as well as SSID (wireless network name) and passwords.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 23, 2013)

mariamenounous said:


> Hello marcosamerio..
> If you are unable to connect access your wifi router then there must be some problem with connection. I think the following step scan help you to connect it properly to wireless router.
> 
> Connect your computer to the wireless router. Although you can access the router wirelessly, it is better to use an Ethernet cable to directly connect to your router so that you can securely adjust router settings. Plug the Ethernet cable into the appropriate Ethernet jack on your computer. Plug the other end of the cable into any one of the open Ethernet ports on the back of your wireless router.
> ...



You have replied twice with no reply from OP and no discernable reason.
Reporting for spam.


----------

